# New! Charges for 'parking' at Manta Rota start 9th Jan



## DavidDredge (Oct 17, 2010)

At least 100 motorhomes here at the moment so a very popular free wild camping site for winter sun on the Algarve. But today it was announced that everyone will be charged 4 Euro per day from monday (35 Euro for 10 days and 90 Euro for 30 days).

They have build a free french-style service point but water and dumping was free here anyway. General concensus seems to be they have pitched the charge too high and many will not stay. But charging seems to be the way things are going everywhere.

David


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Manta Rota*

Hi
I can't believe that people are so tight that they are not prepared to spend 4 Euros per night!
Gets us all a bad name.
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

i think €4 a night is nothing for the peace of mind of knowing you are not going to be asked to leave and the services. let the whingers move on and make space for the people who welcome the new system. good on the portugese!!


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

For 4 euros a night thats a bargain for a lovely spot like Manta Rota.

We spent a month there a while back and said then it would be lovely if they put an aire in much better than worrying if you were going to get moved on and fined 60 euros as some were.

RD


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I can believe that some would object having spoken to a few people who wild camp in areas like Manta Rota. What I cannot understand is that people are prepared to have to travel daily for water, are prepared to empty their loo down some unidentified drain in the car park, and park for days in an area which quite clearly says no camping.

When camping on an official site can be as little as 7.20 Euros a night including electricity, wifi, water, showers, toilets and all the implied safety that a gated security patrolled site gives I am struggling to understand why people who have paid many thousands of pounds for motorhomes want to risk parking in an open car park.

Maybe the extra gas and fuel they use is free too. I don't know, but it does not seem very cost effective to me.

JohnW


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

4€ a day/night is really reasonable and lets face it Spain & Portugal are really suffering in the recession.

We can't and shouldn't expect to use services for free.


----------



## DavidDredge (Oct 17, 2010)

Let me put the another argument. Local businesses in Portugal need and want the business that motorhomers bring. They are up in arms when authorities ban free camping or price it away. And there are still loads of places where you can free camp (in the winter).

Although some of you may not understand why many want to free camp in Portugal (and many hundreds do, most in rather posh motorhomes) one key aspect is cost. It costs a lot to get here and even paying 4 euros a night is significant over 2 or 3 months.

As far as I can remember there are no official campsites within reasonable distance to the sea along the Algarve which is another advantage that free camping gives you.

Finally, at Monta Rota at least, water and dump is available and wild camping IS allowed in winter and has been so for years.

David


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Wizzo said:


> I can believe that some would object having spoken to a few people who wild camp in areas like Manta Rota. What I cannot understand is that people are prepared to have to travel daily for water, are prepared to empty their loo down some unidentified drain in the car park, and park for days in an area which quite clearly says no camping.
> 
> When camping on an official site can be as little as 7.20 Euros a night including electricity, wifi, water, showers, toilets and all the implied safety that a gated security patrolled site gives I am struggling to understand why people who have paid many thousands of pounds for motorhomes want to risk parking in an open car park.
> 
> ...


If you've ever been 'Wild Camping' John, you're quite clearly not doing it properly! :lol: :lol: Stick to the sites and leave the best free spots for us


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

For those that are eligible surely your winter fuel allowance would cover the cost!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

? If it was YOUR land would you not want something for it :roll: 

It's a free market and if the place is popular the charge will just change the clientele and the local traders wont suffer.


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

Techno100 said:


> ? If it was YOUR land would you not want something for it :roll:
> 
> It's a free market and if the place is popular the charge will just change the clientele and the local traders wont suffer.


... and I can't imagine that the local traders would suffer too much from the loss of a 'clientele' that can't or won't pay € 4 per night for the site including water and disposal facilities!


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*wheat from the chaff*

why should you not have to pay 4 euros is cheap it costs to supply water process the waste take away the rubbish and you have peace of mind. We have stayed there many times make a point of shopping local and picking up litter. You should see the van at cabbreton that turn up in the morning plug into the electric then dissapear before the collector comes around. We live in Plymouth and it can cost that much to park at a beach for 4 hours.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

I won't enter the sites versus 'wild' camping debate, but surely if Manta Rota is as good as it's reputed to be then it's got to be worth 4 euros a night!

I confess that I do struggle with the mentality present amongst a minority of motorhomers that the purchase of a 'van affords them some sort of right to park whenever and wherever they wish without a thought for anyone who doesn't share their particular passion.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

welted,

I've seen that happen on several occasions at Cap Breton, but in my experience the girl who collects the fees is well aware of the situation and has a number of methods of catching the miscreants!


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

We stayed there for 3 days last year its a great location 


We were told that a while ago all of the motorhomes parked there were asked by the police to leave and no camping signs were erected. Apparently the local shop keepers and restaurant owners protested and the signs were covered up by the town mayor and the motorhomes returned.


I cant see the Dutch and the Germans paying to stay there , as said above so many other places are free or one / two euro's per night.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

DavidDredge said:


> As far as I can remember there are no official campsites within reasonable distance to the sea along the Algarve which is another advantage that free camping gives you
> David


Camping Monte Gordo
Camping Fuzeta
Camping Quarteira
Camping Armacao de Pera
Camping Valverde

There's five!

The problem with wild camping especially in the winter is being jammed in like sardines. even if you find enough space some so and so comes and parks alongside sooner or later.Ok for a night stop but for longer I like my space and electric and am quite happy to pay for that after all its a holiday even if it is a long one.

peedee


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks Peedee I was just going to put a list down myself.

Addie, yes I have 'wild camped' thanks but my idea of 'wild' is not crammed into a car park with 200 others, we much prefer to be in the open spaces when we do and there's plenty of that in Portugal.

Whilst overwintering in Portugal we stay on a site that is secluded, quiet, open to the sun all day, and has very few visitors. For that I am willing to pay but it is not expensive. We do have transport (scooter) so are able to see the sights.

JohnW


----------



## DavidDredge (Oct 17, 2010)

I returned to Monta Rota today, the first time since charging began. The place was packed! 

Barriers have been installed, you are met by a warden and you have to pay in advance. You are given a ticket so you can exit and reenter at any time for which you have paid. You can pay to stay longer once you are in.

Check-in is from 8 to 5 weekdays and 9 to 6 at weekends. Charges are €4 per day but this reduces to €3.5 for 10days or more and €3 for 30 days or more (paid in advance!). Two electric points are provided and are charged at 50c for  each 2 hours, paid in advance at the gate. Water and dumping are free.


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*Videos Of Manta Rosa Needed*

a big ask but could somebody send me a few short videos of the new facilities at mant rosa. each one should be less than 25mb so it can be sent as a attachment to an email. we will stitch em together at this end. vids of facilities and local views welcome and give us a wave from your van if u like. we will upload them to our channel on youtube called ALLTHEAIRESTV. WE KNOW MEL AND CHRIS AT VIC BOOKS BUT WE MAINTAIN THIS CHANNEL AS A FAVOR TO THEM AND AS A SERVICE TO ANYONE INTERESTED IN AIRES cheers sue and andrew email [email protected]


----------

